# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  sakupljanje plastičnih čepova

## jelena.O

ako vam je možda promaklo, ( meni je), a ujedno nisam našla da je to već stavljeno na rodu

http://www.sib.hr/vijesti/ostalo-vij...irajte-ih.html

vijest možda je malo stara, ali je aktualna.

naša škola isto sudjeluje u toj akciji.

----------


## bucka

Akcija traje non stop
Mi vec mjesecima skupljamo

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

i mi vec mjesecima skupljamo u skoli

----------


## Nera

Kod nas skupljaju škole i vrtići. Ja svoje dijelim ravnomjerno malo jednoj, malo drugoj za vrtić jer žele odnijeti baš u svoju grupu ispred vrata.  :Razz:

----------


## Peterlin

> Akcija traje non stop
> Mi vec mjesecima skupljamo


Moj stariji je nosio čepove i cijelu prošlu škg, ove godine isto. Vjerojatno je to počelo i prije, ali nisu skupljali u njihovoj osnovnoj školi. Kod mlađega također nema ništa (bar još ne - rekao je da će pitati, pa možda krenu i oni).

----------


## bucka

moj muz ubaci u kutiju bas za te plasticne cepove u supernovoj u buzinu (ispred interspara)
ili nam covjek iz udruge stari papir za novi osmijeh pokupi i dostavi UOLL-u

----------


## mašnica

Molim više detalja, kad se skupi velika količina kako poslati?

Hvala

----------


## bucka

poslati na
Udruga oboljelih od leukemije
  i limfoma Hrvatske
 J.J.Strossmayera 9, 40 000 Čakovec
 GSM:0915088486
 Adresa TISKA za slanje paketa:
 UOLL
Šifra TISKA 92 3900
 Kalnička 52
Čakovec
 ili kontaktirati udrugu Stari papir za novi osmijeh koja će doći na Vašu adresu i pokupiti stari papir/čepove/pet ambalažu za koju se dobiva povratna naknada 0,50 kn

----------


## jelena.O

Novo od sad se mogu čepovi odnijeti i do reciklažnog dvorišta u ZG
https://www.zgh.hr/aktualnosti-10/no...oristima/11663

----------

